#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-04
<ara> morning all :)
<eeejay> mornings
<eeejay> ara: yo yo
<eeejay> ara: we will need to work a bit on the pidgin suite to make it more symmetric (ie. minimal/no duplication for all the tests across protocols)
<ara> eeejay: sure, wednesday? I am sprinting in London now
<eeejay> ara: oh cool. yeah, sure
<ara> eeejay_givingup: congrats on the accerciser release ;)
<ara> eeejay_givingup: how did you get (keyboard shortcut) an application focused in the accerciser tree?
<eeejay_givingup> ara: ctr+alt+/
<eeejay_givingup> ara: look in preferences for keyboard bindings
<ara> eeejay_givingup: thanks ;-)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-05
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> morning
<eeejay> morning ara
<ara> hey eeejay
<ara> eeejay: I may have some time this morning to work on the pidgin test
<eeejay> ara: excellent
<eeejay> ara: do you mind if i got ahead and merge dx to trunk?
<ara> eeejay: go ahead, it is only new classes and new scripts. no "real" merging :)
<eeejay> ara: exactly!
<eeejay> ara: but as for pidgin, i think we might need to add the possibility to have params on the suite level, not just the case level
<ara> eeejay: what for?
<eeejay> ara: for example: <suite blah blah><params><protocol>MSN</protocol>...
<eeejay> ara: because the open() function in pidgin signs in the user and the buddy
<ara> eeejay: mmm, true. maybe it shouldn't. maybe it should just open the application (no signing on) and then use a login method at the testcase level
<eeejay> ara: the problem would be that you sign out/in on every case
<eeejay> ara: my internet here is too slow for that :)
<ara> eeejay: hehehe
<ara> eeejay: yes, that's true. we might need that then. also, it is more flexible. if you came up with a case, some others might come up in the future
<eeejay> ara: the other option is to have a very basic subclass, PidginMsn.protocol = "MSN"
<ara> eeejay: I think having parameters on the testsuite level is better option
<eeejay> ara: yup, so that is less trivial, i'll do it now in my branch. it should take a few minutes
<davmor2> eeejay: I just read your blog post is the change in backend so apps that don't support at-spi work?
<eeejay> davmor2: hah, nope.
<davmor2> eeejay: What is the benefit of it then?
<eeejay> davmor2: sounder design, and it will be a hopefully automatic transition when GNOME 3.0 comes in
<eeejay> davmor2: ldtp uses some deprecated libraries, and it has grown a lot over the years
<davmor2> eeejay: Ah okay.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-06
<ara> eeejay: I have merged your changes and jcollado's (resolving a small conflict in between) back to  	 bzr branch lp:~udt-contributors/ubuntu-desktop-testing/test-suite-class Could you adapt the dx stuff to the new class structure before merging back to trunk?
<eeejay> ara: what changes did i make?
<eeejay> ara: dx is in trunk!
<eeejay> ara: you mean fix it in test-suite-class?
<ara> eeejay: yes, yes, but before we merge test-suite-class branch in trunk, dx stuff should be adapt to the new class structure
<ara> yes
<eeejay> ara: np
<ara> eeejay: thanks :)
<eeejay> ara: you don't run into an ImportError with "utils"?
<eeejay> ara: I just fixed it, but maybe you did too in a local copy
<ara> eeejay: where exactly? when importing which module?
<eeejay> ara application.gnome
<eeejay> ara: maybe it is because you use setup.py? I just ran it in-place
<eeejay> ara: ok, the branch is updated with working DX tests too
<ara> eeejay: thanks. I will try to update the documentation today
<davmor2> morning everybody
<ara> davmor2: hey!
 * ara -> lunch
 * ara takes a break until the qa meeting
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-07
<davmor2> Morning all
<thekorn> good morning davmor2
<eeejay> jcollado1: http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-desktop-testing/
<jcollado1> eeejay: Thanks. That's interesting
<eeejay> jcollado1: i played last night with git-bzr, it is pretty simple
<eeejay> jcollado1: the tricky part will be to make GNOME the parent branch
<eeejay> in merges
<jcollado1> eeejay: I see
<jcollado1> eeejay: At least if we get rid of SVN, that makes things easier
<eeejay> jcollado1: yup :)
<thekorn> maybe my 0.5cents this discussion: why not splitting this project into three ones: desktop-testing, gnome-tests and ubuntu-tests and give all of these projects one VCS
<thekorn> desktop-testing has all the framework etc,
<thekorn> and gnome-/ubuntu- testing are plugins which contains the wrappers and tests
<thekorn> and then you can of course define other plugins like kubuntu-tests or maybe mypetapplication-tests
<nagappan> I have a dual monitor, with Ubunut 9.10, I 'm unable to have a new bottom panel on the second monitor, even I tried creating one on the first monitor and tried drag and drop, it doesn't work
<nagappan> is this a known issue ?
<fader|lunch> nagappan: You'll probably get more help in #ubuntu... this channel is used to coordinate testing and is pretty dead right now, whereas #ubuntu is full of many helpful people :)
<nagappan> fader, sure, thanks :)
<fader> No problem :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-08
<opoftheuniverse> hi
<davmor2> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2009-05-10
<bgamari> How many folks actually run Karmic presently?
<Rocket2DMn> i do, but not on a machine i need to be stable
<hggdh> I do
<hggdh> bgamari, but to answer your question: only a few, most probably, right now. It is still too soon to risk it, unless you are willing to put up with the pains of potential serious problems
<hggdh> ideally you should run it on a test machine or a VM
<bgamari> Alright, I'm thinking of switching from Fedora to Ubuntu
<bgamari> I'm currently running Rawhide which has been pretty stable
<raymondjtoth> can i test the new 9.10
<raymondjtoth> i want to help make ubuntu better each time
<raymondjtoth> and how i join the offical testing team
<raymondjtoth> hi any one here'
<raymondjtoth> can help me a sec im new here
<raymondjtoth> dead room
<hggdh> oh, the haste
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-10
<ara> hey jtatum, I will see you at the QA roundtable, but if you see me around in the coffee break, say hello :)
<jtatum> hi ara :) ok see you there
<ara> jtatum, hope you're not too jet lagged :)
<jtatum> not too bad :) plus really excited :)
<komputes> ara: can you put this up: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Hardware
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-11
<sicksquirrel5> hi all
<sicksquirrel5> can anyone tell me how stable 10.04 is compared to 9.04 ? I want to build a workstation for rendering / composition
<sicksquirrel6> anyone there?
<sicksquirrel6> maybe some experienced ubuntu user
<davmor2> morning all
<fader_> davmor2: 'bout time you woke up :P
<davmor2> fader_: been awake for a while kicking my server around the room
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-12
<kmai> howdy
<Guest30277> my name is kevin and I'm looking forward to joining ubuntu testing team
<kmai> what's the best testing type you'd recommend for someone with limited bandwidth?
<kmai> anyone?
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> fader_: Are you chief scribe again?
<ara> davmor2, always!
<ara> :)
<davmor2> ara: nice to know he is useful for something ;)
 * ara hugs fader_ for volunteering in almost every session
<davmor2> ara: that's not volunteering, he just figures he doesn't have to participate if he is too bust writing stuff :D
<davmor2> busy even
<fader_> davmor2: You figured out my secret
<davmor2> fader_: it's not hard if you look at it through the eyes of what need least work and can be done hungover :D
<fader_> davmor2: Heh, you got me totally figured out :P
<davmor2> :D
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-13
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> morning fader_ you slacker
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude, what's shakin'?
<davmor2> fader_: my fists at my server that still isn't working right
<fader_> davmor2: Heh :)
<davmor2> fader_: if you haven't done it install xchat indicator :D
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, I had that previously but reinstalled my netbook and haven't put it back on
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-14
<davmor2> morning all
<jtatum> hi davmor2
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-15
 * Drogba Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
#ubuntu-testing 2010-05-16
<Claudinux_> hi all, could someone tell me if there are known issue on the request of a new password on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Claudinux_> i don't receive the mail
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-11
<highvoltage> ara: I finally saw you in budapest!
<highvoltage> http://irc.jonathancarter.org/files/temp/ara.jpg
<stgraber> :)
<jhobbs> 5
<cr3> victorp: plans for tonight?
<stojabreak> How can i set to performance mode in my Asus laptop ( Intel Core I7 1,60 ) , since kernel 2.6.38.8 . it s slow :(
<stojabreak> any applet ?
<stojabreak> thanks !!
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-13
<newbie007> hi, I'm just starting with ldtp, can someone tell me how to find the labels? I'm trying to automate something in gimp. How can I determine the string I need for the button? Is there something like spy++ ?
 * newbie007 maybe appmap..
<jmv__> Hi  I can't find the Natty updates history , that is :  see which packages were updated when.
<jmv__> either on my machine or on Internet ...
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-14
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-15
<jrr> upgrade to natty broke my dell inspiron 8600 badly - both boot text and X graphics fail spectacularly - shall I just file a bug with the best description I'm able?
<jrr> I'm not sure what's wrong, but at least one problem is that ubuntu happily installs nvidia-current when the geforce go5200 is clearly not supported by it
<jrr> hmm possibly related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/772207
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 772207 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "version 173.14.30 is buggy for GeForce FX 5200 (affects: 67) (heat: 326)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-08
<stokachu> gema: where is the code hosted for the test harness?
<gema> stokachu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/UbuntuAutomationTestHarness
<gema> stokachu: please, read the instructions and warnings before running it on your machine
<stokachu> gema: thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-09
<jjensen> hi there, are there any estimates of the total number of Ubuntu beta testers?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-05-13
<txomon|home> has anyone done any installation with a mini.iso/netboot ?
<MrChrisDruif> txomon|home; when? Anything to note about it?
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, manual package installation fails, for example: check "Lubntu minimal installation" and "Manual package installation"
<txomon|home> and then just press install
<txomon|home> g
<txomon|home> I dont know if you select manual package installation you can't select anyone more or what
<txomon|home> or if you have to exit... I have tried anything that came to my mind... but nothing worked
<txomon|home> any idea on how has to be done to make it work MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> I might give it a go tonight, but it's not very intuitive
<MrChrisDruif> I've made my current installation with the mini-iso
<txomon|home> MrChrisDruif, I do all my installations with netboot (cd savings ;D ) but I have to do always the other packages installations when reboot because it crashed all the installation
<txomon|home> the idea is, you pick two, one desktop enviroment (like lubuntu minimal installation) and manual package installation, then you press enter
<txomon|home> and aptitude prompts, then, you just press g ( or Control-T to go to menu), then you select to install selected packages
<txomon|home> and it starts doing it
<txomon|home> and then fails
<MrChrisDruif> I think I only installed the core and from the core started installing desktop etc
